

I'm a Hazmat-Trained Hospital Worker: What No One Is Telling You About Ebola - fraXis
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/abby-norman/im-a-hazmat-trained-hospi_b_5998486.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592

======
zimpenfish
Thing is - if no-one ever uses the hazmat suits in anger (I suspect the US is
infrequently exposed to these situations), there's always the chance of
critical failure in (what sounds like) a complex procedure which -requires-
every step to be correct.

